# Perte du GPS



## MCD (10 Juin 2010)

J'ai mon ipad depuis 6 jours le 32 en 3G et le gps ne fonctionne plus. Il reste bloqué en region parisien alors que je suis en Bretagne !!!!
Avez vous eu le même problèmes ?


----------



## dada69 (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

j'ai eu le même phénomène alors que j'avais désactivé la 3G dans les réglages

une fois la 3G rétablie (en wifi + 3G) le GPS m'a retrouvé

cordialement


----------

